# 2012: You worried?



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, we all know about the year 2012 and how it's supposedly supposed to be the end of the world or some crap like that.

First off, let me just say: If you believe that something bad is going to happen on that date and we're all -snip-, I feel sorry for you.


For those of you don't know, apparently the year 2012, something "BIG" is supposed to happen that will rock the world, that or part of the world is going to get blown away from a meteor or crap like that. You know, doomsday. It's hyped up in the movie "2012" especially. Or even the video game series of Assassin's Creed, where Dec. 21, 2012 plays a big role in the game. The reason is because the Mayan calendar is ending.

And if you already are aware of the stuff people are saying that will happen, and if you didn't know this, NOTHING is going to happen that will rock the earth. The Mayan calendar has ran out before. And the whole thing is a lie that, well, Hollywood started. It's all a lie, a hype train. And the current Mayan leader has said himself, that the most that's going to happen is a Meteor Shower. 

Now, now that we got out of the way:

It got me wondering, some people just don't want to believe it. Some people are preparing. Others are panicking already and stocking up. Like my older sister's BF. He is convinced that we will all die on that date, and if we don't, he's got some guns to protect his stuff in fear of looting. Which, as stupid as it sounds, it does sound plausible. If there are others like him out in the world panicking, protecting isn't that far fetched.

So, are you one of those people who believe in the 2012 wiping us all out or something bad happening, are you one of those people who are just worried that the crazies will run lose, or do you think that we'll all just sleep sound that night?



This is just an article I read on MSNBC, but it's on other sites too:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33261483/ns/te...cience-science/

_*in case you are wondering, google the name of the Mayan leader (current): Chile Pixtun._


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 15, 2011)

You should do some research on HAARP activity around the time of the quakes in Japan and Haiti.  Also, Japan was threatend with HAARP back in 2007 if its economic climb didn't slow.  Also, look up FEMA and into why they were shipping 500,000 disposable coffins in Georgia (I think it was Georgia).  Theres lots of stuff out there, but mainly HAARP I think is gonna be our demise. Scary shit


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I classify that into the nonsense that 2012 is getting as well. Conspiracy theories.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Mar 15, 2011)

Just another bullshit conspiracy theory.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just another Y2K scare.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2011)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> conspiracy theory


How is that a conspiracy theory? Where's the conspiracy? Who are the conspirators?


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a load of bullshit. But I don't think it's impossible that there's a meteor shower then.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE MAYANS ARE SPYING ON US USING RUSSIAN SATELLITES


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a conspiracy by the canned food and battery industry, to get people to stock up. On canned food. And batteries.


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 15, 2011)

If somethings going to happen I say bring it on, but I'll get up like any other normal day and go on about my daily grind... I don't have time to believe in mumbo jumbo crap like this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Something will happen one day, but there's no way to know when.
(Not related to the 2012 theory)


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't believe in "2012". Others say it's true, and other people say it isn't true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm not worried when it's December 12, 2012. Like others say, it ain't the end of the world.


*Jay Sean - 2012 ft. Nikki Minaj*


----------



## jlf278 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Ancient _____'s predicted _____ would happen in the year ____, so it must be true?  People see the word ancient and they get all aroused, like anything old has to be true.  I guess people are conditioned to think that in most major religions.  Though that doesn't make sense then why Christians would believe in a Mayan prophecy (or more specifically a hollywood prophecy based on the misinterpretation of a mayan temporal accounting quirk).   The fact is that most ancient societies knew basically nothing about astrophysics (or any scientific arena), and like us, they lacked the ability to accurately predict events in even the near future (duh, looked how most of them turned out).

When I was about 9 years old, I remember reading a book by Edgar Cayce (interesting guy, deceased).  It foretold of the end of the world blahdee blah blah.  Well, I was all worried for a few hours and then, at 9 years old, I realized that Edgar Cayce was just making all this $&!# up and wtf, how could people take him seriously?  Sadly, the answer is that there are a lot of ignorant fools out there and fear-mongering will always have an easy target in them.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 15, 2011)

IIRC the mayan calendar is a circle, it never ends.
EDIT: 


And IIRC again the calendar has turned a full revolution many times before, just there was not any media to scare the shit out of dumb shit people.


----------



## monkat (Mar 15, 2011)

[insert long-winded post about wh 2012 is stupid, reeking with the stench of teenage rebellion here]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> THE MAYANS ARE SPYING ON US USING RUSSIAN SATELLITES
> 
> Dude come on. Can't you have a serious conversation without joking around? I mean honestly, it doesn't exactly take a genius to know that there's no such things as Russians. They're fairytale creatures just like unicorns. C'mon.
> 
> QUOTE(monkat @ Mar 15 2011, 04:58 AM) [insert long-winded post about wh 2012 is stupid, reeking with the stench of teenage rebellion here]



Honestly, as simple and very brief that is, that still makes sense.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I mean honestly, it doesn't exactly take a genius to know that there's no such things as Russians. They're fairytale creatures just like unicorns. C'mon.


That's what they _want_ you to think.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



The unicorns, that is


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am they.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Mar 15, 2011)

No rational person could possibly believe this pretence for a minute.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 15, 2011)

I just dont care about it, but I do think that is is just another damn made-up thing to scare people.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> THE MAYANS ARE SPYING ON US USING RUSSIAN SATELLITES


IN SOVIET RUSSIA THE SATELLIES SPY ON YOU


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

i believe the world would end someday. i'll make sure it'll happen.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't believe in 2012 per say, but I do believe there will be some catastrophic event, whether it wipes out all of humanity, a large portion, etc...You never know until an event happens, and until one does (Well, IF one does), it's best not to speculate on it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Obviously there will be a catastrophic event, but this thread is about if there will be one on December 21st "because" of the Mayan's.


----------



## evandixon (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Tanas (Mar 15, 2011)

The first option should be changed to "I'm a Retard,  so yes we're fucked"


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't understand that Mayan calendar theory though I've heard of it.
It's just a calendar, and ancient calendars don't last forever.
It could be just a coincidence that the calendar writer was bored and stopped writing on December 21 2012.
I don't get it??


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

They have a bunch of calendars that, obviously last many more years than today's calendar's. And the one they are on now, is nearing it's end.

But they've reached the end of other calendars, it's just this one, for some reason, people are making it out to be a big thing.

There's also the thing where this comes in:

"The Mayan's predicted that on December 21, 2012, when their calendar reaches it's end, the world will end. The Mayan's have predicted many things and have been right for every single thing they've predicted."

Which isn't true. They've predicted things in the passed, and have been wrong. And they didn't predict the end of the world... but because of movies like 2012, and Apocalypto, everybody thinks the Mayans predicted the end of the world and have a flawless record.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 15, 2011)

My ds calander only goes to 2099. 
I'm now officially predicting that on December 31 year 2099 the world will end.

Snuff, now start crying!


----------



## impizkit (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope everyone realizes that the reason the Mayan calendar ends in 2012 is because that is all the further they got before the Conquistadores wiped them out.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 15, 2011)

No, the only thing that will happen is a few satellites being knocked out of commission and maybe a temporary power outage at worst.  If you want to worry about the world ending, worry about 2036.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

... This is what I'll do in december 2012-
1- I will buy supplies for a year.
2- go into my basement.
3- Go to sleep for a month.
4- Wake up in 2013.
5- Make fun of everyone that believed in the 2012 crap.
6- ???
7- profit


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

I worry a lot anyway so a little, yes. Just like I'm worried about today a little, where the world is also supposed to end or we're supposed to feel the first effects of a pole shift.
I think it's mainly all bullshit but I can't stop myself from worrying.
A Mayan elder has already denied the claims about 2012 being the end of the world, anyways.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... This is what I'll do in december 2012-
> 1- I will buy supplies for a year.
> 2- go into my basement.
> 3- Go to sleep for a month.
> ...



I'll bomb your basement and I'll make sure that you die.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... This is what I'll do in december 2012-
> 1- I will buy supplies for a year.
> 2- go into my basement.
> 3- Go to sleep for a month.
> ...


I think you're the one who will be getting laughed at, for locking yourself in the basement for a month.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Just think about how much crazy stuff is gonna happen outside...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]uTs9gEdHPLo[/youtube]


----------



## Tanas (Mar 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only crazy things are going to happen in peoples basements.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

why lock up in the basement? when all the action's outside. lots of helping and saving to do. if you'll just lock yourself up you'll die alone. there won't be an alanjohn jr.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 15, 2011)

there we go again. the 2012 thing.

*INSERT OMFG WE ARE GONNA DIE IN 2012 NOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HERE*
*INSERT no we are not dying COMMENT HERE*
*INSERT RANDOM TROLL HERE*
*INSERT N00B ASKING WHERE TO DOWNLOAD POKEMON HERE*
*INSERT MOD REMOVING PREVIOUS TWO HERE*

that will about summarize this topic.


----------



## Law (Mar 15, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> why lock up in the basement? when all the action's outside. lots of helping and saving to do. if you'll just lock yourself up you'll die alone. there won't be an alanjohn jr.



obviously you would go around finding women who needed shelter for the coming doom and invite them to yours


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing supernatural is going to happen, but a lot of people will die.
The people who truly believe this are bound to kill themselves to avoid it, and people with the mindset will murder and loot.

Needless to say, I'll be staying inside that day playing some old games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Nothing supernatural is going to happen, but a lot of people will die.
> The people who truly believe this are bound to kill themselves to avoid it, and people with the mindset will murder and loot.
> 
> Needless to say, I'll be staying inside that day playing some old games.



This I can actually seeing being real. People are too lazy to do any research themselves. The whole thing is just man-made. We make it what we believe it to be.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, everyone saying it's not gonna happen...you say that because no one will be around to tell you how wrong you are! 


WE ALL GONNA DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 15, 2011)

not as worried about it as I am about Y2K now.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know if it's true or not but look at this.


----------



## porchemasi (Mar 15, 2011)

Im sure there are always people who will find an excuse to max their credit cards and extent their mortgage in hopes one of those meteors take out their bank.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's true or not but look at this.



No because the events took place on March 11, not March 10th.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... So that means its *12.22.12*?
Oh, thats good. One more day to get ready


----------



## Erdnaxela (Mar 15, 2011)

No, not 2012, the end of the world was at year 1999!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> No, not 2012, the end of the world was at year 1999!








 Strange, I was 100% sure that it was in 2000....


----------



## Zorua (Mar 15, 2011)

Ugh, stop trolling this thread. Why can't we have a serious discussion on 2012? Is it so comical for you guys?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's true or not but look at this.


The millions of similar incidents before those had no significance?

It'd be stranger if people DIDN'T use violence as a means of communicating disagreement.
It'd be unheard of if natural disasters didn't occur.

It all comes down to two things: 
1. Once an idea is planted, it continues to grow. 
2. People will always look for a link.

Once the idea of 2012 was heard, it grew in people's minds and was seen EVERYWHERE.
People began to look at things in terms of "How is this related?" rather than "Why did this happen?". 
Some people arrived at the same conclusion and began to spread it.

There is no link between any of this and the end of the world other than the people who tell you there is.


----------



## Buleste (Mar 15, 2011)

No matter what happens on 21/12/2012 I'll be disappointed.

World ends = I'll still have had to live through the farcical 2012 London Olympics and my 40th birthday.

Nothing happens = I'll have to buy some Christmas presents bloody quickly.

Either way having looked at how the date looks in European 21/12/2012 wouldn't it make more sense for all those conspiracy nuts to make it 21/12/2112?


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> Either way having looked at how the date looks in European 21/12/2012 wouldn't it make more sense for all those conspiracy nuts to make it 21/12/2112?


OP's picture gives the date as December the 12th, so it's 12/12/12.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Become a Buddhist.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I just picked up on two movie references there. Inception with the idea being planted. And people seeing 2012 everywhere as that Jim Carey movie.... 23?


Those movies dealt with real things, just in very unrealistic ways.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Okay, we all know about the year 2012 and how it's supposedly supposed to be the end of the world or some crap like that.
> 
> First off, let me just say: If you believe that something bad is going to happen on that date and we're all -snip-, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> ...


you're right only god knows


----------



## Bunie (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol. The world is going to end. 2012? Maybe. Maybe 2013. sometime soon, for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People have fallen into a bad way. perhaps starting over is needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or perhaps thats a crazy thing to say.


----------



## injected11 (Mar 15, 2011)

We're all gonna die. Earth's gonna implode, meteors are going to hit everyone's house, and flying pigs are gonna have snowball fights inside active volcanoes.

Last I read, the Mayans didn't predict anything terrible would happen on that day. It's just when they stopped moving forward with their calendar. They were several hundred years ahead in their calendar making. They had no reason to push it forward even further.



			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 2001 because there was no "year 0".


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

why are you all scared of this?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 15, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> No, not 2012, the end of the world was at year 1999!



no, that was mostly because of the Y2K Problem

I reckon the Mayans just ran out of stone to write on so they said: "Meh..." (Yes i'm sure they had this word) "...we're out of stone, might as well end it here."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> why are you all scared of this?



You should probably read every single post in this thread...Nobody said they were scared. In fact, we all said that nothing is going to happen on that date...


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Mar 15, 2011)

if the world is gonna end the only good thing that can happen is justing beiber is going down with us



jokes aside i wouldnt be worried, it'll just be another day for me


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 15, 2011)

Exactly, no-one's getting their knickers in a twist. Apart from maybe the first reply, who was banging on about tin-foil-hat HAARP conspiracies.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VashTS (Mar 15, 2011)

it just like if you found a calendar from todays age.  if you found a 1997 calendar it ends in december 1997.  people in the far off future are going to do the same shit if people start making calendars for future years.  i might actually market that idea.  buy a calendar for 3050.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2011)

The 2012 doomsday theory is a bunch of baloney.
Nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops my fault. sorry.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2011)

Nah I'm not worried about it. Kinda hopeful actually. Flush it all away. 

But seriously he only thing I can see worth worrying about are the people who are so totally convinced that something _should_ happen that they decide to _make_ something happen.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 15, 2011)

A> 2012 is mass media propaganda
B> 2012 is just like a school rumor to me
C> if 2012 happens i don't give a damn to die
D> if i am dead i still don't care


there that is my 2012 planning


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely nothing will happen


----------



## Ikki (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the whole 2012 thing is stupid. World isn't going to end.

And if it was, why to freak out? There'd be no way to run away from it. Do what you can and learn to live with it.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont think anything will happen and if it does....I don't give a shit....Life sucks anyway so eh count it as a blessing. If it doesn't happen then keep living...plain and simple


----------



## Nujui (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing I see happening  on that day is mass amounts of panic from the people who actually believed it was going to happen.

Lucky I'm not one of them


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 15, 2011)

In my honest opinion, I believe that human race is a blight on this planet. I wouldn't be opposed to seeing our race eradicated, so that the earth may start over.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> In my honest opinion, I believe that human race is a blight on this planet. I wouldn't be opposed to seeing our race eradicated, so that the earth may start over.


But then what would replace us?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> But then what would replace us?



Dinosaurs carrying swords and crossbows.
(YEAH!)


----------



## machomuu (Mar 15, 2011)

Personally, I've been awaiting that year to see what people will do to prepare and the drastic measures they'll take, it''ll be hilarious.  Tragic, but hilarious


----------



## Sterling (Mar 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, would that be much better?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2011)

Might not be "better" but I think it would be cooler.

"Yes, this is a fertile land. And we shall call it: this land."
"I think we should call it YOUR GRAVE!"
"Aaagh, curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"
"Hah hah hah! Mine is an evil laugh!"


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Nothing supernatural is going to happen, but a lot of people will die.
> The people who truly believe this are bound to kill themselves to avoid it, and people with the mindset will murder and loot.
> 
> Needless to say, I'll be staying inside that day playing some old games.


This made me laugh. No doubt I'll still be inside training up Gen V Pokémon. I don't get the whole EV & IV thing.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 15, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't think it would be worse, they're animals, just like us.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 15, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> *The only thing I see happening  on that day is mass amounts of panic from the people who actually believed it was going to happen.
> *
> Lucky I'm not one of them



lol that'll be funny


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 15, 2011)

2012: I will be enjoying it


----------



## Buleste (Mar 15, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Buleste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately OP's picture is wrong as the supposed date of the Mayan prediction is the 21/12/12 (It must be true it's on wiki!LOL).

It's all moot really as I've already lived through 3 Armageddons with nothing happening (not even a mass suicide from all the idiots who start these things) besides I think humans are doing a pretty good job of destroying the planet without any help from predictions.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 15, 2011)

The worst that could happen is Cthulhu and all the other great old ones eat our souls, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 15, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 15, 2011)

There are people still worried about 2012?
That ridiculous craze is over and done with, nothing is going to happen.
The only thing that might happen is a bunch of embarrassed morons freaking out over it and becoming the laughingstock of the world.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 15, 2011)

One word answer: No.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 15, 2011)

Given that 2012 will most likely signify yet another year in which I'm single and miserably poor in my dead end thankless job, I'd actually welcome a Mayan Apocalypse as an interesting change of pace.


----------



## Joktan (Mar 15, 2011)

Nope dont mind it at all


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 15, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Given that 2012 will most likely signify yet another year in which I'm single and miserably poor in my dead end thankless job, I'd actually welcome a Mayan Apocalypse as an interesting change of pace.



I'd prefer a zombie apocalypse.
That'd be the funnest way to go.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 15, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for someone who's necromortaphobic...


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 15, 2011)

where is the /care option?
cuz i don't:
-if i die, i die, philosophically speaking, nothing will happen after that
-if we will live in a wreck after a catastrophe, i do suicide, i'm not rly afraid of it no matter how happy i am, i'm more afraid of living in a mess barely trying to survive
-if nothing happens, then we will get 1 south park episode parodying it i hope


----------



## MrCooper (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope this doesn't happen, I graduate in May of 2012


----------



## Splych (Mar 15, 2011)

i remember i made a thread about this too .
a whole discussion was brought up , and in the end of the discussion , we said it wasn't real .

anyway , no i don't believe in the this 2012 hype . it was a simple announcement by the Mayans ; our calender ends on this date . later on , people started throwing some more ideas to "make the fire grow" . so now we have predictions that a meteor will hit us , the apocalypse will happen , a huge flood will happen and many more . 

i can understand others who believe in it , and with that , they plan on protecting themselves just incase they survive since you can expect some sort of riot or crazyness everywhere . some people have guns or weapons for protection . not if only i had a katana just incase someone tried to barge into my house . . .


----------



## Ikki (Mar 15, 2011)

A katana is flashy but it's not a good weapon for self-defense.
If anything get a shotgun.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 15, 2011)

Zombie outbreak for sure


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 16, 2011)

Why was this moved to EoF? :/


----------



## monkat (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Why was this moved to EoF? :/


I think I posted here at some point.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya but your post still made sense.

I wish EoF didn't exist


----------



## monkat (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I wish EoF didn't exist


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 16, 2011)

When the end of the world comes, we're not going to know when it's going to happen. It's just going to happen. The 2012 thing is just ridiculous.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Mar 16, 2011)

The Mayan long calendar is 395.25 years (dont quote me on that), which means the last time it turned over it was 1617, and nothing terrible happened then. Mayans had a ton of calendars. They had huge detailed calendars marking the movement of every planet they could see, the tilt of the earth, weeks, months, etc. If the ancient Mayans were around they would just roll out the next stone tablet and keep on going.

The scariest thing about 2012 is the people who truly believe something catastophic will happen and are going to go:

1. Get drunk
2. Do many illegal things
3. Do many legal, yet stupid things
4. All of the above

I'm staying in on the 11th/12th/13th (whenever the rioting starts) just like i dont drive home new years eve in order to avoid the idiots who can't handle themselves.


----------



## Raika (Mar 16, 2011)

Something will definitely happen on that day.

I bet it will be the day that starts the era of mutating piggyshmucks.


----------



## bowser (Mar 16, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Ugh, stop trolling this thread. Why can't we have a serious discussion on 2012? Is it so comical for you guys?


Hell yeah!

I'm actually really glad about this whole "2012 IS THE END OF THE WORLD OMG!" concept. There's a whole bunch of hot girls out there who actually believe this s*** and want to lose their virginity before "we all die". I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 16, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL. THATS THE HARDEST LAUGH IVE HAD IN YEARS! GIMME!


----------



## prowler (Mar 16, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't that funny.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

THE MAYAS TROLLED US.
END OF CIVILIZATION. DISCUSSION.

Greatest. Troll. Ever.
First. Troll. Ever.
!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> THE MAYAS TROLLED US.
> END OF CIVILIZATION. DISCUSSION.
> 
> Greatest. Troll. Ever.
> ...


yours and alanjohn's ancestors? probably sop's too?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 16, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HECK YEAH


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 16, 2011)

2012?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what about it? are you guys ok? what the heck is this end of the world shit? I've never heard of such an idiotic rumor


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 16, 2011)

screw this bullsh!t, Y2K FTW!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

i wasn't born when y2k happened

Fun fact:

this is true.
Seriously.

Heap your logic and you'll see why.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 16, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i wasn't born when y2k happened
> 
> Fun fact:
> 
> ...


... Wait a minute, If you weren't born earlier than 2000 that means.... F YES I'M OLDER THAN SAUSAGE HEAD!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wasn't born when Y2K happened either.
I was born before then.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i wasn't born when y2k happened
> Heap your logic and you'll see why.


You're 10 years old.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 16, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I wasn't born when Y2K happened either.
> I was born before then.








Pfft. Logic sucks.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 16, 2011)

All the Mayans implied was that something's gonna happen in 2012.

Will the world end?
Will Sony rule the world?
Will China's economy flop?
Will the Cure for cancer be discovered?
Will Guild McCommunist get a 3DS?


No one knows. All the Mayans said was that _Something_ is gonna happen. And when you look to the word "Something" Look at how many things can happen. What's the chance of the world ending? The world survived for over 4 billion years. Why die now?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know why, but I can't stop laughing at this post.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Doc Brown is simply amazing.

I'm actually surprised at this thread. It's in the EoF, but it's not doing all that bad.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 17, 2011)

Well on december 20th im get laid 
Die doing what i like


----------



## Narayan (Mar 17, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I'm actually surprised at this thread. It's in the EoF, but it's not doing all that bad.



actually i only noticed that this was on EoF by the time the thread has 5 pages.


----------



## we1221 (Mar 17, 2011)

what about places like India were it is one day ahead(or america is one day behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) ?


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 18, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely this. I own a *lot* of weapons.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 18, 2011)

I say you live tomorrow. U gon hav 2 believe dat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tits or GTFO
I mean
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

we1221 said:
			
		

> what about places like India were it is one day ahead(or america is one day behind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O hi! Do I get to die earlier?!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2011)

Y2K38 will cause the end of the world
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem

I suggest everybody enter the EoF bunker during 2038.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Y2K38 will cause the end of the world
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
> 
> I suggest everybody enter the EoF bunker during 2038.


Pfft. By that time all the vulnerable stuff will be outdated.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Y2K38 will cause the end of the world
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
> 
> I suggest everybody enter the EoF bunker during 2038.


FAPPING.
_I don't give a shit about what happens in '38_


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 20, 2011)

i myself believe 2012 something big will happen.  people are always saying something bigs gonna happen 2012 but it is usually bad.  i think the big thing is gonna be something good.

as a side note one big thing happening to me on 2012 is im gonna be 21 and get flat out drunk at a bar for the first time


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it's probably BS but if it's not, I don't give a fuck, if the world ends the world ends so why does it matter..
Also I've seen the way humanity is going.. that might be for the best..


----------



## Liezah (Mar 20, 2011)

I think that people think its the end of the world because the Mayans didn't get to finish their calendars.. Lol. I don't think the world will end by then, things will happen though. People get too psyched up on this.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey my mom's Birthday comes on that day 12.12


----------

